

Why Is Toilet Paper Always White? - mandeepj
http://www.gizmodo.in/Gizmodo/Why-Is-Toilet-Paper-Always-White/articleshow/36436013.cms?utm_source=TOI&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=text_link_toiletpaper

======
paulhauggis
So you know when to stop wiping.

